# Consulta Anafe Electrolux modelo Induco 01



## sdltonino2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hola Consulto sobre quien puede saber algo del anafe Electrolux modelo INDUCO01, tiene un IGBT de salida (bobina), que estaba en corto total, porque le entró liquido debido a que tiene el vidrio de apoyo quebrado; pero a su vez posee un transistor en la parte de fuente (switching), que está reventado literalmente, y no se le aprecia la característica, éste es un smd con encapsulado sot23, es el único transistor smd que posee la placa, es el Q5 polarizado con un par de resistencia R54 y R55 valores de 220K y 1k2 respectivamente. Por lo que infiero en la polarización veo que el emisor está conectado a masa, por ende debe ser un transistor npn, y por el encapsulado no debe ser muy potente, por estar en una switching debe ser switching, etc. Pero no quiero jugar mucho con éste equipo ya que el IGBT me salió un tanto caro, y a su vez es un anafe de un amigo. Bueno estimador quien puede tener alguna info sobre éste transistor desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2014)

Estaría bueno que subas algunas fotos NÍTIDAS de la placa , así quizás te puedan ayudar mejor.

Debrías picar en _Adjuntar archivos y mas_ 

Saludos y Bienvenido !


----------



## sdltonino2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hola nuevamente, a pedido del coordinador, con muy buena apreciación me pidió que suba fotos de la placa ahí van, espero que aclaren mejor, saludo.


----------

